# Would any of y'all trade Bynum for Anthony Davis straight up?



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Just a question I found myself pondering earlier. No rumors or anything, and try to disassociate the cap implications and what not. Just as a prospect going forward, would you swap Bynum for Davis? Why or why not?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I would sure as hell hope so. 

He may/may not end up being as good as Bynum, I'd bet on it though. And even if he's not, he'll be in team huddles and not stealing handicapped parking spots.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd seriously consider it . Simply because of Bynum's injury history.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I think his athleticism and active defense would actually be a nice changeup for the Lakers, you wonder if there's any way the Hornets would be interested in that at all.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not a chance the Hornets take a straight swap.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Duh

But the Hornets wouldn't do that


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

No. I would only trade him for current superstars. Not potential Eddie Griffins.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree with Jamel.

If you are going to keep Pau and trade Bynum it signals a win now approach, not a build for the future one.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

FOH with Eddie Griffin


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Most people are against Dwight immediately, but Anthony Davis you have to think about?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Who's against Dwight?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This thread is supposed to be solely from the Lakers' point of view. In the hypothetical situation the Hornets will accept the offer.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

No, I wouldn't. 1) he's unproven, 2) I think his ceiling is lower than everyone else does.

I see him being a mix between Tyson Chandler and Marcus Camby.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

ATLien said:


> Most people are against Dwight immediately, but Anthony Davis you have to think about?


Quit making up stuff.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre said:


> FOH with Eddie Griffin


Opps. I've disgusted Dre.

When Dre gets disgusted he gets rude.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

ATLien said:


> Most people are against Dwight immediately, but Anthony Davis you have to think about?


Most people meaning maybe 3 on earth? Or are you talking about a shock value analyst on ESPN?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke said:


> This thread is supposed to be solely from the Lakers' point of view. In the hypothetical situation the Hornets will accept the offer.


I think the Hornets would probably do this deal... especially if the Lakers take back a bad contract with him... like your old friend Trevor Ariza, perhaps.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I would love to have Ariza back in purple and gold. He'll always be one of my favorites after his run in '09.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Opps. I've disgusted Dre.
> 
> When Dre gets disgusted he gets rude.


And when you display that Wayne Brady humor I get apathetic and bored


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wayne Brady is hilarious (of course, because I'm white and white people love Wayne Brady).

Saying Davis is going to be the next Eddie Griffin is dumb as shit Jamel.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

By the way, for the "not proven" guys in this thread, Bynums proved a lot. He's proven hes one of the better centers in the league.... when he feels like it. Hes also proven hes not mentally stable, and proven hes one of the most injury prone young centers in the league.

I know centers with knee problems at a very young age usually end up ok though. Especially ones who have proven they're willing to focus and work hard like Bynum.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

How fun would a

Lowry
Kobe
Ariza
Scola
Davis

Sessions
Hill
Artest

team be? That would fix nearly all of our problems and put us right up there in the west. We still probably wouldn't beat the Thunder, but we'd be better than everyone else and we would sure as hell be more fun to watch.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> By the way, for the "not proven" guys in this thread, Bynums proved a lot. He's proven hes one of the better centers in the league.... when he feels like it. Hes also proven hes not mentally stable, and proven hes one of the most injury prone young centers in the league.
> 
> I know centers with knee problems at a very young age usually end up ok though. Especially ones who have proven they're willing to focus and work hard like Bynum.


Yadda yadda yadda. He's still absolutely the second best center in the world right now. You're so hung up on his attitude that you don't appreciate his talent. What young center has the post moves that Bynum does? He looks like he belongs in the 90's with how comfortable he is in the low post.

And no, he's not perfect. He still needs to work on passing out of double teams and keeping a constant focus on defense, but considering what level his contemporaries play at I am fairly satisfied. Notice it took the most hyped big man since Greg Oden for me to make this speculation thread.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> Yadda yadda yadda. He's still absolutely the second best center in the world right now. You're so hung up on his attitude that you don't appreciate his talent. What young center has the post moves that Bynum does? He looks like he belongs in the 90's with how comfortable he is in the low post.
> 
> And no, he's not perfect. He still needs to work on passing out of double teams and keeping a constant focus on defense, but considering what level his contemporaries play at I am fairly satisfied. Notice it took the most hyped big man since Greg Oden for me to make this speculation thread.


I've talked about his talent. I've called him the second best center in the league.

Posters like you though like to pretend I haven't, and also refuse to actually talk about his refusal to get in team huddles, his glaring attitude problem, the fact he had his knee drained this year and has had major knee injuries in years prior, etc. 

Bynum is a better center than Roy Hibbert, but I'd take Hibbert any day of the week.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> I've talked about his talent. I've called him the second best center in the league.
> 
> Posters like you though like to pretend I haven't, and also refuse to actually talk about his refusal to get in team huddles, his glaring attitude problem, the fact he had his knee drained this year and has had major knee injuries in years prior, etc.


Fair enough. But I think you're over analyzing his attitude problems. Really the only time it was ever detrimental to our team this season was when he deliberately disobeyed Mike Brown. But Mike Brown is a shitty coach that is trying to replace the greatest manager of personalities in the history of the sport. I can definitely see why 'Drew would be fed up. Does that excuse him? No. But it also shouldn't be used as something to try and overshadow his talent.



R-Star said:


> Bynum is a better center than Roy Hibbert, but I'd take Hibbert any day of the week.


I would take Bynum. And if our hypothetical teams played each other than my team would win that matchup. Hibbert may be drama free, but good attitudes only take you so far when you're playing against players that are more talented than you are.

And I like Roy Hibbert.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If it weren't for that odd 3 you could say that Bynum's eccentricities didn't actually hold the Lakers back at all this year


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> Fair enough. But I think you're over analyzing his attitude problems. Really the only time it was ever detrimental to our team this season was when he deliberately disobeyed Mike Brown. But Mike Brown is a shitty coach that is trying to replace the greatest manager of personalities in the history of the sport. I can definitely see why 'Drew would be fed up. Does that excuse him? No. But it also shouldn't be used as something to try and overshadow his talent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at stats when they've met up. Bynum doesn't outplay him.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dre said:


> If it weren't for that odd 3 you could say that Bynum's eccentricities didn't actually hold the Lakers back at all this year


His mental lapses were apparent and his occasional laziness on D was obnoxious, but overall it was not the gigantic distraction that people make it out to be. The kid is like 24, he's pretty stupid, but he's pretty much the only dominant center in the conference.

Kobe is an asshole but that has never stopped him. People get too caught up in things that don't really matter.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Look at stats when they've met up. Bynum doesn't outplay him.


From my count Roy has clearly outplayed Andrew in one out of six meetings. The Lakers are 4-2 in those six games.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> From my count Roy has clearly outplayed Andrew in one out of six meetings. The Lakers are 4-2 in those six games.


Wording it that way makes it sound like 5-1 for Bynum, which isn't even close to true, and you know that if you just looked at the stats. The majority of games were ties. Don't try to play wordsmith with me.


----------



## Wavylays92 (Jun 19, 2012)

If I were the Lakers, I wouldn't trade Bynum for ANYONE except Dwight Howard. There's no way in Hell I'd trade him for a 19 year old that hasn't played a single NBA game. Furthermore, the Hornets aren't going to trade away a 19-year old potential superstar for a more seasoned (yet obviously still developing) Bynum! They are in a rebuilding mode.

Get out of here with your foolishness.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wavylays92 said:


> If I were the Lakers, I wouldn't trade Bynum for ANYONE except Dwight Howard. There's no way in Hell I'd trade him for a 19 year old that hasn't played a single NBA game. Furthermore, the Hornets aren't going to trade away a 19-year old potential superstar for a more seasoned (yet obviously still developing) Bynum! They are in a rebuilding mode.
> 
> Get out of here with your foolishness.


Reading comprehension is key.


----------



## Wavylays92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Excuse me?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Wayne Brady is hilarious (of course, because I'm white and white people love Wayne Brady).
> 
> 
> Saying Davis is going to be the next Eddie Griffin is dumb as shit Jamel.


Jamel didn't say he was.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre said:


> And when you display that Wayne Brady humor I get apathetic and bored


In the past week you called my humor "dad" and now "Wayne Brady"

I have a lot of range and versatility. Thanks dre.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Only way Anthony Davis could _potentially_ be Eddie Griffin is if he becomes a raging alcoholic in the next four months.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Alcoholism*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> Only way Anthony Davis could _potentially_ be Eddie Griffin is if he becomes a raging alcoholic in the next four months.


He'll be in the right city for it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Only way Anthony Davis could _potentially_ be Eddie Griffin is if he becomes a raging alcoholic in the next four months.


Who knew Eddie Griffin was going to be Eddie Griffin? People called the Nets idiots for trading him for Jefferson and two other players. Hell Vin Bakers dad was a minister and he become an alcoholic. Anyways, that wasn't the point. Point was you don't trade a center like Bynum for an unproven.



> Wayne Brady is hilarious (of course, because I'm white and white people love Wayne Brady).


I've never seen Wayne Brady so I wasn't sure if Dre was insulting me or not. I'm assuming it was a compliment, since Dre never really says bad things about me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We traded Vlade for Kobe Bryant...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We traded Vlade for Kobe Bryant...


Different circumstances.

- The team was younger. The starting 4 outside of Vlade: Van Exel, Jones, Ceballos, Cambell had an average age of 24. They weren't anywhere near contending yet and certainly not in "win now" mode.
- Needed to do it to get cap room for Shaq (later that summer West traded two useful players in Lynch and Peeler for a second rounder)
- Vlade wasn't as young or as good as Bynum


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

dont forget Kobe was going to refuse to play for Charlotte


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wavylays92 said:


> Excuse me?


This is a hypothetical scenario in which the Hornets have already agreed to accept a Davis for Bynum swap. This is not a rumor, nor is it based on fact. It was an attempt, by me, to see where Bynum's value lies among Laker fans. Telling me to "get out of here with my foolishness" let's me know that 

A.) You can't comprehend what you read

or

B.) You chose to ignore the guidelines of the thread.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Davis wasn't all that impressive in the championship game. I'll reserve my judgement. I sure wouldn't trade Bynum for Camby Jr.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Another hypothetical. Do you move Bynum for Deron and Lopez??


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Another hypothetical. Do you move Bynum for Deron and Lopez??


No chance Brooklyn does that.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd move Bynum for Williams and forget Lopez


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We traded Vlade for Kobe Bryant...


we'd just added or were in process of adding a player that made Vlade more than expendable


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I'd do Bynum for Williams as well. I would do Bynum and Pau for Dwight and change too. Gotta get the stars when you can.

But it's probably more likely that we do a deal where we should some salary and add a young piece or two while still remaining competitive enough to keep Kobe from spouting off.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Another hypothetical. Do you move Bynum for Deron and Lopez??


Yes and then I would send the nets a fruit basket once a week.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

definitely doing Bynum for Williams or Dwight but not for Davis 200 lb pf's just aren't that good in the nba. Is Davis potentially anymore than Camby. Is his offense that good where he can carry a team at some point. 

Not seeing the KG thing at all.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I'm trying to read up on Anthony Davis, but what i've been reading doesn't properly scream "Franchise Player".

If the Lakers pretend to contend again for the title (let's say, in the next couple of years of Kobe's career) why would they trade a 18-12-2 24 years old center who is already the second best center in the NBA for an unproven (NBA) rookie who may or may not be as good as Bynum?

For me, Bynum is a keeper. I would only trade him for Dwight (that is, considering the reallistic trade options).


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

4 rebounds in 35 minutes - Pouty McFunkenknees does have some issues that might make trade at current high percieved value worth consideration


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> 4 rebounds in 35 minutes - Pouty McFunkenknees does have some issues that might make trade at current high percieved value worth consideration


Andrew's health issues don't seem, IIRC, a problem. Or do they (honest question)?

About his atitude, yes, he is a knucklehead, but a knucklehead that happens to be the second best center in the league.

The Lakers will be Kobe-centered for the next couple of seasons (or more). They HAVE to have a offensive presence in the post to compensate Kobe's erratic shooting. Who better that Bynum for that? Heck, he is even better that Howard in the offensive end! 

Unless the Lakers completely re-shuffle the deck, Kobe and Bynum are the core of the team. And both of them are knuckleheads.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum's health is still a question mark IMO. Needs to prove he can play a full 82 at a high level.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm not saying go out of your way to move him but you at least field calls with an open mind - Im not at all convinced that he's the future nor that he has the psychological make-up to be a side-car for Kobe for two years - he might be easier to move for better value than Pau (who is both better suited to be a #2 and still a pretty decent true center in his own right (instead of being nerfed at the power forward position))

you ride the Kobe train for two more years when both Kobe and Pau come off the books and all of a sudden your payroll has 50m in cap relief


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bama:

Oh shit...Kobe might get number 6 after all


----------



## NzaMcDza (Jun 10, 2012)

I think this is the season for Bynum - last year was the first he played a decent amount of games at a high level, next season will show us if he can mature and fulfill his potential.He could be one of the top 5 players in the league IF he gets his head right.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know if I buy top five, that would mean he was playing as well or better than Dwight, but I think he could be a top ten guy if he put it all together.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

18.7 PPG
11.8 RBG
1.90 BLkPG

I don't see why those numbers won't go up next year. 20-12-2 isn't too unreasonable of a prediction.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> 18.7 PPG
> 11.8 RBG
> 1.90 BLkPG
> 
> I don't see why those numbers won't go up next year. 20-12-2 isn't too unreasonable of a prediction.


Predicting a season ending knee injury isn't too unreasonable of a prediction either.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Predicting a season ending knee injury isn't too unreasonable of a prediction either.


Same thing you said at the end of the 2011 season, except you guaranteed it. Never happened.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Same thing you said at the end of the 2011 season, except you guaranteed it. Never happened.


Probably pretty clear that he's injury free and will play every game every season now.


Not like he had to get his knee drained during the season and had some major swelling or anything either.


He's out of the woods for sure.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

In fairness to r star he also said he would never be a 20-10 guy and he's only a 18.7 and 11.8.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

No. 'A bird in hand is worth two in the bush'. 

Bynum is a proven commodity, Anthony Davis only has potential that may not amount to anything.


----------

